# fas checks



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

is anyone else having problems getting their checks from fas,i keep getting they was sent out but mail doesnt take 10 days to go 500 miles.this company keeps getting worse and worse,and payments later and later


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes, same issues here!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

That is sad to hear...
They used to be one of the best to work with.....


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

david said:


> is anyone else having problems getting their checks from fas,i keep getting they was sent out but mail doesn't take 10 days to go 500 miles.this company keeps getting worse and worse,and payments later and later


SOS DD, Same ol Sht different day with these holes. They have been authorized to be cut but not released. Standard answer.LIMIT YOUR COVERAGE WITH THEM

They KNOW and DON'T CARE of the problems. 

The ship is sinking contractors are bailing and NOT letting them get work done, or fulfill their contracts . When they attempt to flex their muscles ( like they were on top as if it were 2010 and they had contracts that allowed us to work and make money without the hastle of wondering if we are going to get paid) , it just is not working. They have through their own BUSINESS MODEL pissed to many credible contractors off and NOW are going to PAY $$$$ for it. People are cutting back coverage territory's and potentially getting more money for going where they once covered. It once was a 30 day payout. Before I left these AZZhats it was 45 days. NOW it sounds like yhea when we get around to it. LEIN LEIN LIEN 

HEY DALE HOWS THAT BUSINESS MODEL WORKING NOW ??


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Add REO Allegiance to the list that can't figure out how to get a check in the mail.

Work done in Sept............ not paid for.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Add REO Allegiance to the list that can't figure out how to get a check in the mail.
> 
> Work done in Sept............ not paid for.


Sadly the list is pretty long nowadays!


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

we deactivated our account today with them,and they had nerve to ask if i'd go do another trashout,lol i said not when you cant pay what you owe now cant work for free,i need the sleep anyway.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> SOS DD, Same ol Sht different day with these holes. They have been authorized to be cut but not released. Standard answer.LIMIT YOUR COVERAGE WITH THEM
> 
> They KNOW and DON'T CARE of the problems.
> 
> ...


 Those were the days my friend:whistling2:
We thought they'd never end:whistling2::whistling2:
We'd sing and dance forever and a day:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

FAS sucked big time in 09. 


I couldn't deal with them then. 

And now ya'll say they got worse from there?????? They must have really really really sucked.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I stopped working for them back in the summer ,but had been cutting back for years. The flat rate deal did it for me and them sending vendor behind me to fix things I missed . Witch was BS, I was done!!! 

Was the first company I started with back in 2000 when I was a FNG. :thumbup:


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

seems they dont care if a lawsuit is put against them for nonpayment,guess im going long road to get my money but i wont stop with that


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Another tactic is to put the workorder in the "perpetual loop" Qc declined and kicked back to the coordinator for bad pricing or what ever... coordinator sits on it and pretty soon you have to call the person and "remind" them to get off center and make the necessary changes to push it through. All the time it has added to the "float" time that they have to pay the check. Bottom line from when I was working with them a TRUST issue about getting paid. They get $500 for doing an initial secure PPR property FLAT FEE above and beyond the work actually done. Add on the lock work and the other services yard or wint and they are still making more over the $500 !! AND they couldn't pay their contractors on time. PRICELESS


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Another tactic is to put the workorder in the "perpetual loop" Qc declined and kicked back to the coordinator for bad pricing or what ever... coordinator sits on it and pretty soon you have to call the person and "remind" them to get off center and make the necessary changes to push it through. All the time it has added to the "float" time that they have to pay the check. Bottom line from when I was working with them a TRUST issue about getting paid. They get $500 for doing an initial secure PPR property FLAT FEE above and beyond the work actually done. Add on the lock work and the other services yard or wint and they are still making more over the $500 !! AND they couldn't pay their contractors on time. PRICELESS


 
Are you still working for them?


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

NO I am not working for them anymore as a vendor. Why do you ask ??


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Look into placing liens before it is too late...
File a complaint with the FTC and the ICC


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> NO I am not working for them anymore as a vendor. Why do you ask ??


Just couldn`t beleive that anyboby on here that had dealt with them would still be doing there low balled work!

I got a vendor score card from them yesterday, had all O on it! go figure, Haven`t done anything for them in months. They got SOOOO cheap they wouldn`t even give you a kiss after the screwing.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

When that happens locally, the deadbeats usually get put on a cash only basis by the supplier or whomever.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Just couldn`t beleive that anyboby on here that had dealt with them would still be doing there low balled work!
> 
> I got a vendor score card from them yesterday, had all O on it! go figure, Haven`t done anything for them in months. They got SOOOO cheap they wouldn`t even give you a kiss after the screwing.[/QUOTE
> 
> It seems as though they have backed themselfs into a corner that is starting to block off the air from their brain cell. You CAN'T demand things from your vendor base and play the payment games. iT sure seems as though they are akin to the Titanic. SINKING of a SLOW DEATH.:yawn:


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

their pay period is closer to 60 days now when agreement on my end was 30 net,some it was 45 you can see the nose at bottom and ass up in the air


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

Its a shame to hear that. I always really enjoyed working with them compared to many MANY of the other nationwides.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

warranpiece said:


> Its a shame to hear that. I always really enjoyed working with them compared to many MANY of the other nationwides.


 
Preach IT when DALE owned the business it was a well oiled machine. It went public and is under the umbrella of another company that is bleeding it to death. I have to think Dale is almost ready to take it back and what a CLUSTER that would be. It has IMO gone straight down hill with their loosing contracts and pushing and pushing their contractors to the point of extinction. We have expenses too but we have a choice ,as I exercised a while back , to see them in the rear view mirror. today I saw another company has nationstar properties . That was the only account FAS had when I left.

HASTA LA VISTA BABY


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

In our building there is another REO company they just came and asked me if the mail had ran yet. I don't have a clue???

she says "we are waiting on our FAS check there has been a mix up and they mailed it to the wrong address!"

It's interesting that this happened at the same time as I see this thread???

We don't work for them and have heard nothing but horror stories.


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah I think everyone succumbing to pricing pressure has brought every nationwide servicer down. They simply can only expect so much with the fees out there. Nobody in their right mind would do these things for these fees under normal circumstances. Yet taking advantage of unskilled labor, a bad economy, and pushing the liability off on the little guy has given them a way to eek out profit. 

If the banks get wise, and decide to hire mid-tier size vendors by state....watch out. That would be better for all involved. Better product, better service, more accountability, more money going to the actual asset. I mean it really would be the way to go for everyone but the nationwide.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> In our building there is another REO company they just came and asked me if the mail had ran yet. I don't have a clue???
> 
> she says "we are waiting on our FAS check there has been a mix up and they mailed it to the wrong address!"
> 
> ...


One word or perhaps 2 sorry for the curtness of my responce... wrong address after receiving them ontime .... BULL**** 
THEY ARE SINKING

I would seriously start to pull back if I were your friend till they get caught up, takean extended holiday 2 weeks off and make FAS squirm . It was this type of payment issue that happened 2 months ago with them that was like a neon EXIT sign on their door. I can't imagine that the fools think this is going to be OK with their vendors. meanwhile they loose face, creditability and that sort of damage can't be forgotten EVER , just relived like a coyote date when newbies ask about them


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

i been with fas 5 years and really never had a problem till a few months back when i seen checks take longer and longer took a check 11 days to get here postmarked 11-27,even went to p.o spoke with headmaster said something isnt right it took 11 days,makes me wonder if theres a way they can stamp these envelopes and send at a later date....not saying thats the case but very strange,and because of my complaining to them i was deactivated as a vendor and a near perfect scorecard.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Its just like POST DATING A check. Stamp the envelopes and have the checks made out . Put in envelope and put all checks in envelopes in a bin and set aside. Mail a week after they are post marked. Not that hard to figure out


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

that was my thinking splinter but dont like to accuse


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

warranpiece said:


> Yeah I think everyone succumbing to pricing pressure has brought every nationwide servicer down. They simply can only expect so much with the fees out there. Nobody in their right mind would do these things for these fees under normal circumstances. Yet taking advantage of unskilled labor, a bad economy, and pushing the liability off on the little guy has given them a way to eek out profit.
> 
> If the banks get wise, and decide to hire mid-tier size vendors by state....watch out. That would be better for all involved. Better product, better service, more accountability, more money going to the actual asset. I mean it really would be the way to go for everyone but the nationwide.


Were you with them in 2007 when checks were delayed for 90 days when they updated to FAStrack? Dale sent out emails telling us we had to continue to work and they will get is paid for as soon as possible. 

That's when we grew really fast!! Vendors quit on them overnight. Tripled our work load in a week. It was awesome.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

2007 is when i started with them


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

not saying thats the case but very strange,and because of my complaining to them i was deactivated as a vendor and a near perfect scorecard.[/QUOTE]


best thing they could have done for you! They deactived me, but I was declining everything they sent me!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

warranpiece said:


> Yeah I think everyone succumbing to pricing pressure has brought every nationwide servicer down. They simply can only expect so much with the fees out there. Nobody in their right mind would do these things for these fees under normal circumstances. Yet taking advantage of unskilled labor, a bad economy, and pushing the liability off on the little guy has given them a way to eek out profit.
> 
> If the banks get wise, and decide to hire mid-tier size vendors by state....watch out. That would be better for all involved. Better product, better service, more accountability, more money going to the actual asset. I mean it really would be the way to go for everyone but the nationwide.





On the subject of low fees.

I had a guy help me out on a remote Nebraska property haul some trash off.
He was very cheap. I could have been a regional at the prices he worked for. lol

BUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he wanted to be paid in full cash as soon as the job was done.

Nationals/regionals won't get far with a guy like this when they start making them wait 60 to 120 days.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

*Shifting of power*

As the old fart long timers had ben predicting there is a movement happening and its not in a localized area of clothing. The nationals are loosing favor and are going to be at the mercy of the few remaining vendors they can keep. Their reputation is tarnished beyond reproach and only a fool would expect things are going to get better when they can't pay their bills. They used to have us with LARGE amounts of receivables from them , But now it does NOT MATTER. They are getting a present from ALL the vendors they have treated like dung. The balance of power is shifting and it is to the grave for them.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> As the old fart long timers had ben predicting there is a movement happening and its not in a localized area of clothing. The nationals are loosing favor and are going to be at the mercy of the few remaining vendors they can keep. Their reputation is tarnished beyond reproach and only a fool would expect things are going to get better when they can't pay their bills. They used to have us with LARGE amounts of receivables from them , But now it does NOT MATTER. They are getting a present from ALL the vendors they have treated like dung. The balance of power is shifting and it is to the grave for them.


This is true. Many of these vendors also work for multiple companies. I'm sure if their subs haven't been paid, they won't work for the nats either.


----------

